# Bitter Banana Bread



## Chip5 (Oct 21, 2006)

Hi everyone, i just tried a banana cake/bread recipe and my product turned out to be bitter..what could be the cause of it ? did i add too much baking powder, baking soda or vanilla powder ? Everything was good except for the bitterness... 

PS : Could someone please tell me what does vanilla powder, extract do ? Thanks !


----------



## Alix (Oct 22, 2006)

That is odd. I would suspect the baking soda as the culprit. Never seen vanilla powder myself so I can't answer that. How much baking soda did you put in?


----------



## Chip5 (Oct 22, 2006)

i think it was 1 tspn or slightly more than that..yes i am suspecting it was the baking soda...ill have to give it another go, thanks !


----------



## Alix (Oct 22, 2006)

I once made baking powder biscuits and wasn't paying attention and used baking soda by mistake. BLECH! Very nasty. Give it another try and tell us what happens. And WELCOME to DC.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 22, 2006)

Vanilla powder and extract are  flavorings.  They add vanilla flavor.


----------

